

Homemade computer sets pi record - sp332
https://www.npr.org/2011/10/23/141629745/homemade-computer-sets-records-in-the-trillions

======
deutronium
This <http://www.numberworld.org/misc_runs/pi-5t/details.html> has got the
specs of the computer he used to calculate 5 trillion places.

------
daniel-cussen
The Chudnovsky brothers also used a homemade computer to compute pi, and they
held the record for a long time.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chudnovsky_brothers>

